# Young Nubian Buck---When will he breed?



## TheNewMrsEvans (Jan 7, 2011)

He was born last June, not really stinky yet...will he still rut this winter? or are my does out of luck? They are having heats, but no mounting attempts from the baby buck yet...


----------



## freemotion (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh, he should be exhausted by now!  Is he in with them full-time?  You may have missed it.  I find that my buckling, now in with my does, is not so eager since he has many, many opportunities so I have to look a little sharper to catch him in the act.  Especially since it is winter and I do my chores fast in the cold.


----------



## TheNewMrsEvans (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't left him in there alone with the girls. There is a significant size difference between my mega-doe and him! I record all heats and take the girls in to him for dates when I see signs. They are currently sharing a fence line but I haven't seen flirting or anything even while in heat. All he thinks about right now is food 
Do I need to give him supplements to help him grow? He is my first buck and I'm just doing what I've read on Fiasco...he gets grain, hay and mineral, but he's taking forever to grow taller, he's wide though!


----------



## freemotion (Jan 8, 2011)

Let me just say that I have owned a grand total of two bucklings, so my experience is extremely limited, but no one else is answering (yet!  They'll come along eventually!) so....

Both my first-timers were quite enthusiastic, but easily intimidated by the older, more opinionated does.  The current buckling had to be put into his place firmly by me several times, as he was getting dangerous in trying his best to hit me with his horns.  Once I got all boss-goat on him, he smartened up....then wouldn't breed any doe that I was holding!  I wonder if you are also a bit too boss-goat in his mind?  Grasping at straws, here.

If it were me, I'd put my lowest doe in with him for a nice, long, relaxing honeymoon and let him find out what does are really for.  That should hopefully perk him up.


----------

